# Hello and Merhaba



## semihselcuk (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi my name is Semih,

I just moved to UK from Turkey. I love coffee so thats why I am here.

See you soon.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the UK, you are in the right forum for sure









What is your current equipment for coffee making?


----------

